# Warning! Bad car wax!



## danrieke (Oct 12, 2005)

Warning! Purchased and used Mequiar's NXT-Generation Tech Wax on new black '05 GTO.

This wax is about $15.00 at Target. Bottle ads read,

"Unique engineered synthetic polymer formula"
"Ultimate DEEP GLOSS and protection"
"Clear Coat Safe"

Purchased because of the "clear coat safe" point as I had sealer applied at dealer when I bought the car.

Back panel reads,

"Nothing even comes close to it."

"Here is what this amazing product will do..."

"Your paint will be darker and richer, and the shine will be the deepest, clearest you've ever seen"

"Engineered to eliminate those fine scratches so you can have a flawless finish"

"Glides on and off easily... you'll be surprised how easy it is to reveal your dazzling, new finish"

I followed directions on bottle. Washed car with Mr. Clean spotless system and allowed to fully dry.

Parked in shade on hot mid-day. Allowed car to cool to shade temp.

Used product applicator and applied thin coat per directions. Allowed to fully dry.

Used brand-new micro-fiber polishing cloths, and brand-new 100% cotton finishing cloths.

This product was GARBAGE!!!!!

It was very hard to put on, despite claims on bottle. It is supposed to be a liquid but is nearly a paste. Takes a lot of rubbing (bad) to apply.

In contrast to claims on bottle, took HARD rubbing with clean micro-fiber clothes to remove initial hazy layer. Once removed, this left the entire car with filmy dark and light streaks.

Took three additional hours to remove most of excess synthetic film with hard hand rubbing and a pile of brand new 100% cotton finishing cloths.

Still had light and dark streaks and filmy residue that would not dry, but only smeared.

Finally had to wash the car two times and scrub with soap to remove most of remaining smeary streaks and film.

Needless to say, this product is absolutely NOT what it claims to be. Hard to apply, nearly impossible to remove, and WILL alter the appearance your finish in a most unappealing way. So far this alteration does not appear to be permanent, but the filmy streaks take multiple scrubbing washes to remove, then buff out.

By FAR the most horrid car wax product I've ever encountered in thirty years of caring for my cars. And for this junk, you pay a premium.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

*Interesting*



danrieke said:


> Warning! Purchased and used Mequiar's NXT-Generation Tech Wax on new black '05 GTO.
> 
> This wax is about $15.00 at Target. Bottle ads read,
> 
> ...



I don't think I could have had a more opposite experience with that :confused


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

*Interesting*



danrieke said:


> Warning! Purchased and used Mequiar's NXT-Generation Tech Wax on new black '05 GTO.
> 
> This wax is about $15.00 at Target. Bottle ads read,
> 
> ...



I don't think I could have had a more opposite experience with that product. I even posted on its superiority :confused


----------



## danrieke (Oct 12, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> I don't think I could have had a more opposite experience with that product. I even posted on its superiority :confused



Did you have the dealer-applied paint sealer done?


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

Sometimes a dealer applied sealant (which is never as good as a wax or sealant you apply on your own) will make a topcoat of wax gummy and hard to work with. If you had chosen a carnuba wax instead of a synthetic wax, you probably wouldnt have had the same problem. I love NXT wax, best ive ever used.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

I've used this wax on several cars. I love it. Paul Dean of Cycle World reported a couple months ago that it's the best wax he's ever used.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I use the Meguiars Gold Class paste. It's great. Meguiars is a good company. If you let them know of your experience; I'm sure they'd gladly refund you your money.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When a paint sealer is applied to a new car finish, it eliminates the need to wax. All that is necessary is to apply a cleaner, or even a polish. Waxing is NOT recommended. Example: TST 5000 which has Teflon in it states DO NOT wax. You are to apply a cleaner only. I had this applied to my 1988 4 Runner. The finish exceeded the 5 yr warranty by 10 yrs. I did not wax that finish for the first 8 years. I only applied a cleaner, and a polish.

I had Simonize applied to my GTO. That too has Teflon in it. Again, I was told not to wax the finish. Twice I applied Maguire's Polish. Both times, it worked fantastic. 

According to a TST 5000 rep I spoke with when I purchased my 4 Runner, I was informed that waxing a sealed paint finish can actually dull the finish. Waxing closes the pores in the paint, and can trap any kind of dirt, or dust left on the finish where as the cleaner does not close the pores. I do not pretend to be a know it all in detailing cars. I have had vehicles of rover 10 years that look like they were just painted. 

Waxing CAN cause a reaction to the paint sealant. It's obvious this is what happed to yours. I only use Maguire's and have never been less than happy with the results.

After you get your paint back to the way it was before you waxed it, I would only apply a cleaner or a polish. NO wax, at least not until the warranty expires. Your paint sealant has probably a 5 yr warranty. I would wait until at least that long before waxing. By that time the sun will have eaten at the sealant.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I also used this wax on my on my goat, I had a problem with it streaking and it was very hard to remove I had to rewax it with the turtle wax to remove the streaks, I wont be using it anymore I found that Mothers California Gold works great ill stick with it.


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> I also used this wax on my on my goat, I had a problem with it streaking and it was very hard to remove I had to rewax it with the turtle wax to remove the streaks, I wont be using it anymore I found that Mothers California Gold works great ill stick with it.


It does streak very badly unless you apply 2 thin coats. Ideally the coats need to be spaced 12 hours apart to allow for the polymers in the wax to set up, but you really dont loose much by doing to immediatly, i wait as long as i can. But applying 2 coats will not only cut down on the streaking but also eliminate any missed spots and ensure even coverage. The reason the mothers didnt streak is because its a carnuba wax, meguiars gold class or #26 yellow wax wont streak either because they are carnuba based instead of synthetic.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I also used this on my GTO, and found it very hard to remove. I've only had the car a week, so as another posted said maybe they had some kind of sealer on it. I've alway used Zaino on my Vette but I ran out, so I went to the store and bought NXT. After my experience, I ordered 2 bottles of Zaino today.
....

Posted Later...
After reading the rest of the posts after mine, it sounds like there is some legitimate reason why I had trouble with the NXT. The dealer may have used some special sealer on it, it don't know(It didn't pay for anything). I know with Zaino, for first time use it recommends cleaning with Dawn to get everything off the paint before applying it. I didn't do this.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

NXT is the most easy to use wax there is. Easy on easy off, great shine, and will not stain black trim. Something went wrong. Check out the Meguiars Forum
http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/ explain exactly what is on your car now and what you did. Mike Phillips their detail guru or other very knowledgeable people will tell what you need to do. Waiting 5 years to have the stuff wear off won't be one of the answers though. Check these guys out they have the answers for Meguiars Products.


----------



## danrieke (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Seems we have good and bad experience with this Mequire's NXT.

Waiting 12 hours to apply a second coat, as one member suggested, takes Mequire right out of the "easy to use" category.

The info about the dealer sealant was interesting but here's the deal... But, I should mention this important point about the sealer... THE MEQUIRES SPECIFICALLY STATES IT IS OK FOR THE SEALER. 

Also, checked out the Mequire's site, thanks. Someone mentioned "the paint pores" as though the paint needs to breath. This is specifically talked about on the Mequire's site. "Pores" aren't the problem... that's a myth. What is true is that NEW paint needs to out-gas and cure. My car was a few months old when I bought it, so out-gasing would not be a factor, especially over the course of a California summer.

I've used carnuba-based waxes before with excellent results and this is what I'll be doing with my goat from now on.

For those of you who've used the NXT with success, congrats and continue.

For those unsure... I recommend caution.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

I have used NXT on several cars with excellent results. I think the problem must be putting it on over a dealer applied sealer (which I would never buy in the first place).


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

IMO...........the sealer is a farce. All vehicles are clearcoated from the factory, therefore a sealer isn't needed. Once the clear coat is cured anything put on top acting as a sealer is a hoax. The Clear IS the sealer. Use Mother's California Gold paste wiht carnuba. You wont be dissappointed.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought this wax, and I love it. I washed my car with the Mr. Clean autodry system, and waxed it with the NXT wax. I used terry towels, not micro fiber towels and had no problem. The wax went right on, and when I covered the car in it, I started to take it off. Came right off just like any other wax. The car looks fantastic, still havnt had to rewax it and based on my past experience with Carnuba waxes that is super. A simple wash off with plain water and a wash mit and the car shines like crazy and the water beads up big time. I recommend it and will buy it again.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Heard a lot of good things about this product and surprised by your experience. While reading your articale, I was thinking that if the air temperature was too hot -- the sheetmetal might have been a little on the warm side for application purposes even though your car was in the shade. Either that or the sealent was coming up and smearing while you were putting the wax on. Either way, not a good thing.

Anyway, glad to hear you worked things out. It had to have been pretty scary to get into a huge mess with your new car. Reminds me when my wife (girlfriend at the time) tried waxing her car by herself. Carnuba solid in bright sunlight on a sunny June day. Stuff baked on solid in seconds -- and, boy, did she get upset. Thought she wrecked her car. Fortuantely, all we had to do was park it in the garage, let the sheetmetal cool down, then apply another coat of wax -- which then rubbed everything right off.

I know lots of folks love Zaino, but I'm into a product called Klasse. Their red jug "All In One" is a great polish. The silver jug is the sealer. I use that every three months (wipe on/off in 15 minutes with no residue if you bump a piece of black trim) and then hit it with Meguiar's Show Glaze #7 for some extra pop when needed. Overall, a great way to go.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've always had good luck with Meguiars' products. They don't seem to last as long as some others, but they shine the best IMO. I was thinking of trying this NXT the next time instead of Gold Class. I'll post my results.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

I like the Menzerna stuff. My friend Jared hit mine with just the Intensive polish (no time for the others yet) using a Porter Cable and it came out amazing!!
Although it is kinda cheating with the good lighting, results are in my sig.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I also used the NXT wax, on black it is junk. I had the same problem, no matter what you do it streaks. I use good old fashioned Mirror glaze #26. It goes on nice and easy, does not streak.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

*I disagree*

I used this wax on my 350 Z with no problems and just today waxed the goat with it with no problems.I think you got a bad bottle of wax. :confused


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

You think thats junk?

The "Mister Clean" spotless system is worse than that!

I have used both.................once, and both ended up in the trash.

I now use a product called REJEX. Initally used for the aircraft industry, it now has found its way to automobiles. I found it for sale on the "corvetteforum". Do a search there.

In FL, even the love bugs wipe off with a damp cloth. Its a polymer which bonds with the paint. NO I am not a rep, just an end user!

A 100% money back (incl shipping!) guarentee included!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I've used the Meguiars NXT since I bought the GTO in March. If you consider this polymer resin hard to use I'm afraid nothing is going to satisfy you......short of a blonde with DD's nicknamed Hoover.


 NXT goes on easy
 Buffs off easy. Even if you leave it on for an hour in direct sunlight. Don't try that with wax.
 As someone else said, it doesn't create white residue on black trim so no time spent cleaning up every little crack and crevice.
 Seems to last a month or two.
 I can see the reflections of clouds in the paint like it was a mirror.

Maybe your paint is screwed up.


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

I had the same problem..it was extremely difficult to remove and get all the streaks off. I figured it was just because it was very humid that day. I am going to try it again before I give up on it.


----------

